# Beautiful day in the Santa Monicas



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

It was an absolutely glorious day in the Santa Monica Mountains. It's so nice to have such a scenic spot to escape the traffic, grime, and noise of the city. Temperatures were cooler than in the valley in the early morning. I saw a few deer and some amazing views. Traffic was typically light, with motorcycles outnumbering cars. The Rock Store was already packed with bikers by 9:00 a.m. I only wish I'd brought the digital camera. We really are lucky.


----------



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

The Dougnut Ride (PV) was awsome this morning. Warm and mild, no wind. Visabilty off the coast was a bit limited but it is a good day to be in So Cal!!!!


----------

